
Why I Changed my Opinion on China - nnnmnten
https://youtube.com/watch?v=ed4ryYokLzU
======
xster
To be fair, I think the story of laowhy86 and serpentza is also one of consent
manufacturing not by censorship but by incentives (a bit like journalists in
corporate media implicitly knowing that they can kiss their promotions goodbye
if they're anti-war).

They had really grassroot organic videos about their lives as expats and had
extremely valid criticisms of China's policies and circumstances (such as him
investing in property and realizing that all the amenities then become
unmaintained because the developers finish a project and move on). They were
thoughtful and nuanced.

But then at some point in the last few years, they realized that their full on
China-bashing videos had way stronger YouTube responses and more monetization.
At this point, their content just went Access Hollywood in organic quality
where they would try to get into confrontational situation to generate
negativity.

I don't think they're malicious, but they also know that their weekly China's
going down the drain videos are keeping the lights on.

(I also don't doubt that the Chinese government 'invited him to have tea' and
made him make positive videos or leave China. Nothing I said makes that
acceptable. But it doesn't change the original point)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Based on the economic and social data coming out of China, it really does seem
like China is going down the drain though (shoddy skyscrapers collapsing,
massive economic slowdown, visas not being renewed out of retaliation,
biometrics used for ethnic cleansing [which was covered by NPR], Americans
being detained with frivolous cause).

------
ngcc_hk
I changed mine at 2008 as well when the system showed off its ugliness. No way
to deal with local corruption, these talk about how a foreigner can free ride
a system may be great for one. And unlike old days in Soviet Union you
American can seem to integrate into it. But that it is a totalitarian state.
The elite those rich communists you do not see has power you have no way to
control.

Now the axe is to of the New York like Hong Kong my home town, I feel all
these are just trick.

And this guy do this comparison like USA should covert to china. Even advocate
wechat pay without concern that everything you do is now in the government
hand. One day if you said something they do not like, your kid will suffer and
there is no appeal.

Such a strange video. But poison one can drink like all those food he can eat.
One day when the axe come good luck.

